# Seastrong Heritage Diver



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Just picked up the new version with the grey/blue dial and black silicone strap. Looking to swap to something in the grey / blue tones to go with more brown. Any suggestions for a replacement leather or rubber strap?

Thanks.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

My Diver Heritage came on the rubber strap with dark blue stitching. I've worn it on a khaki colored NATO and currently have it on an olive canvas strap.


----------



## JB_Seiko (Aug 4, 2012)

I've always had an eye for Alpinas. The style of these is a perfect balance of...everything. Retro/modern, dressy/casual, detailed/simple. The build quality appears to aim much higher than the price tag. I discovered the Seastrong a few weeks ago with the cream colored dial and can't stop thinking about it! This could be dangerous.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

JB_Seiko said:


> I discovered the Seastrong a few weeks ago with the cream colored dial and can't stop thinking about it! This could be dangerous.


Yeah, I was at the mall yesterday, for no good reason, and was surprised to see Alpina watches at Macy's. I'd never seen them in the flesh before and was impressed. The Alpiner 4 in blue, a watch that I thought might wear too large for me, was quite nice and seemed reasonably sized on my wrist. The Seastrong Heritage diver, though - oof. It'll definitely go on my short list of watches to keep an eye on. It wears smaller than the 42mm case would suggest and, as you said, strikes a really great balance that would see it on the wrist more often than not.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm in the same boat here. I've always like the Longines LLD, but the lug-to-lug distance is simply a bit too large for my small wrists and my concern is that they poke out over the side just enough to create the potential that they snag or bang against something if I'm careless. The Alpina, naturally, seems like the perfect alternative with the super-compressor case retro styling and a slightly shorter lug-to-lug distance. I don't mind the date window placement on the white/cream colored dial, because it tends to blend in with the dial, unlike on the sunburst grey model where it stick out rather noticeably. However, I really like the navy blue internal bezel on the grey sunburst dial, and I can find a better deal on the grey dial model at present. But overall, I think the white/cream dial is more versatile, and I've seen a lot of good strap combos when searching out for pictures and reviews of the watch. Either way, I hope to add a super-compressor styled vintage diver to my collection one day if the stars align.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I just received mine and couldn't be happier. The build quality is indeed greater than the price would lead you to believe. 
If you're on the fence, run, don't walk to your AD and pick one up. You won't be disappointed. I also advice you to do your research since these can be had at great prices from ADs.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Buschyfor3 said:


> However, I really like the navy blue internal bezel on the grey sunburst dial, and I can find a better deal on the grey dial model at present. But overall, I think the white/cream dial is more versatile, and I've seen a lot of good strap combos when searching out for pictures and reviews of the watch.
> Decisions, decisions.


Care to share the location of these strap combo photos? I'm already looking for alternatives for the one that came with the watch!


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

BRN said:


> Care to share the location of these strap combo photos? I'm already looking for alternatives for the one that came with the watch!


What I did was head to the Dive Watches forum, then use the Forum Search function (top of the screen) for all posts with the keywords "Seastrong Heritage." It pulled up all of the threads with mentions. Then I focused on the WRUW threads, and once I went into each one, if there were a ton of posts, I used the "Search Thread" feature (just below the forum banner on the screen) with the same keywords, and it narrows out the posts to just those with "Seastrong Heritage" in the text. Kind of tedious, I know, but it at least kept me from having to look through dozens of pages just to see one image.

Here is the link to all of the threads in the Dive Watches forum tagged "Seastrong Heritage:"

EDIT: apparently I cannot link to the search results in the forum - it's only visible on my end. In any case, the steps I took are mentioned up above. Hope it helps some.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I picked up a gray/blue Seastrong Heritage. Really don't like the leather strap that it came with, so I'm in the same boat as the OP - looking at strap options. Recieved a 22mm C&B Perlon strap today - I decided to err on the side of slightly too wide instead of slightly too narrow (I don't like seeing the pins between a gap). The strap does spill over the ends of the lugs a hair, but it's less unsightly than a gap, IMO. Do Perlon straps break in and become a little more supple? If so, even better.









I also got a C&B 21mm navy-colored NATO strap. Not in love with it, but it's fine.

All this said, I do want to get a nice leather strap for it and will likely order something custom from Fin Watch Straps in the next couple days - they get great feedback and the prices are reasonable. Still undecided on the color, but thinking either black or gray with blue stitching.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Grey waffle from cheapestnatostraps. Very comfy and matches the retro vibe of the watch


----------

